# *ScullsMcNasty kills a BIG one in Illinois :)



## BRANDYNiCOLE (Dec 1, 2007)

*I'm Ryan's (ScullsMcNasty) girlfriend & I am sooo proud to let everyone knowthat he killed a big ol' buck in Illinois this morning! I'm sure it was the happiest day of his entire life & I am thrilled for him & wanted to share it with all of y'all... just wish I coulda been there to experience it with him! He doesn't have internet up there, so I figured I could post this for him... story/details to follow when he gets back home! 

200lb, 130-135 inch 8 point in Cooperstown, IL



















*so, so, so proud of my baby!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dammit man, I was fixing to text him to see if he killed anything. Congrats man.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

way to go little brother, thats a stud for sure.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe wes will get luckey to


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

PRETTY sure that guy next to him left his blue man thongs in my overnight bag...


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nicely done Ryan, thats a Stud!!! Congrats!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm460245></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">The Blue Hoo</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 5:23:51 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl5:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl5:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl5:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl5:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl5:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>









White Marlin










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 5:23:11 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblPostCount>Posts: 2,674, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 5,578 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>PRETTY sure that guy next to him left his blue man thongs in my overnight bag... 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblPostSignature><P align=center>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

i hope you are joking!

congrats to sculls!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, nice job Skulls, can't wait till here the story when you get back!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to him that is a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Woody---I wouldn't be tellin that!!!!!!!

George


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

That is an awesome deer...congrats on the buck Mr. McNasty! Also congrats on finding a chick that is soo fired up about you killing a good deer! That is double badass!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote from a text "1st morning of the hunt. He came in from behind me and I stopped him at 42 yards. Quartering away. Smoke city!"

Supposed to call me when he gets a sec. Just met Ryan when he offered to take care of my office **** problem I posted about here. The guy is top notch and this kill could not have happened to a nicer guy. I just hope Wes scores next. PFF going scoreboard in Illinois is awesome. Good luck to all this season. :usaflag


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Ryan......

I wanted to go, but you wouldn't return my call.........

Congrats.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Ryan!!! Great buck.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats Ryan... guess all the pressure is off to kill the "Big One" this year, you have finally done it... Now you can come hang out with us at my camp house !!



:clap:letsdrink:clap:letsdrink


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Just talked to Ryan...passed on a buck yesterday...had to get down for a nature call...knocked all his arrows off climbing back up...had a single arrow and broadhead left in the tree...double lung with a rage and buck ran 80 yards. Sometimes, it is just meant to be. Sounds like they gotta tip on another monster for Wes...stupid tropical storm here, good week to be in Illinois. :usaflag


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck yea... That's a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## BRANDYNiCOLE (Dec 1, 2007)

*thanks for everyone's Congrats! I've been reading all the posts to Ryan, I'm sure he can't wait to get home & tell everyone the whole story!


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

We can't wait to hearthe storyfrom him!And thanks for letting us all know...That is agreat buck for sure - glad he had an awesome trip, sure beats the crap outta this rain!:moon lol 

CONGRATS SCULLY! :bowdown:bowdown :clap:clap


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

not a bad first "big" deer but you might be a little more patient next time. Another year on him and he would be a stud!


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats Skully!!! Can't wait to hear whole story!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just messing with you skulls. It really is a great deer. I'm just jealous becauseI was in SE Iowa working last weekend and didn't get a chance to hunt. Most of the corn was still up so probably would've been a little tough anyways. Still would have liked to try. Was going to St. Vincent Island tomorrow buttoday they cancelled that hunt. Oh well...blackwater here I come. Look forward to your story.

PS...thanks for the coveralls for my daughter.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Way to go Sculls ! I was wondering when your trip was. Awesome buck, can't wait to get the whole story! :clap:clap


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

*Absolutely beautiful deer - congratulations!* :clap


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congradulations, looks like a good start, hope all of you get a trophy.


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

great buck Ryan...Got the call yesterday from Wes about your buck. Was checking PFF throughout the afternoon hoping to see the post with your buck. Saw it this am thats one nice P&Y. Now see if you can put Wes and Brad on one....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, this is Wes. Ryan was pretty pumped yesterday. It was pretty neat to help him track that deer. I have seen a couple really nice bucks, and the one yesterday is a good one. The farmers wife actually videoed him chasin a doe behind their house before he came to the field I am on. Ryan has a great story and a headache from that bottle of SoCo last night as he is sleeping in this morning. Hope to post something soon, but three does just walked out so I gotta put this phone up!





Wes


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats man!!!!:bowdown:bowdown



Awesome buck! Good luck to the others!:letsdrink


----------



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! I don't know what I would do if I even saw something that big! :clap


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

atta boy scully! heck of a shot on a heck of buck buddy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck Ya Ryan!!!! Good job brother!!! Glad ya laid the smack down on a hanger brother!:bowdown:clap:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job Ryan !!!! We hunted there last year with no luck. I see the corn still standing. I'm very happy for you. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

AND, WITH A BOW !

fantabulous.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Ryan!!!!!!!!!!! Now lets see Wes get one. Good luck brother!!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats on a nice buck


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Outstanding Ryan! Nice job! I bet it just makes you want to call Animal Control when you see the ones eating on our roadsides down here! lol! How much meat did it turn out?

Great Job!

Chris


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry i never started my own thread on this buck but i figured there wasnt any need cause Brandy did a good job. the hunting was awesome and the fellowship among camp made for a great trip. i cant wait to go back next year. thanks for all the replies. 

i ended up killing a doe the last afternoon too. with both those deer combined i have plenty of meat!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on a fine one for sure!!:clap


----------

